# Umbilical & Inguinal Hernias in Puppies



## afairygirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I just found out from the breeder that my new puppy has an umbilical & inguinal hernia. People are telling me I am crazy for still wanting this puppy. She will be 8 weeks old this Sunday and we will be going to pick her up next week. The breeder says from her experience these things can clear up on there own. I have researched and spoke to my vet, who assures me she will need two surgeries. The breeder has offered a discount for the Umbilical hernia but says that the inguinal hernia will clear up on its own. This is the one that my vet assures me will need surgery, the umbilical hernia will be repaired when she is spayed and he will only add $50 unto the normal spaying charge. However the inguinal hernia will cost anywhere form $200 to $400 if she has them on both sides. Which is normally the case from what I read. The breeder tells me that she has pushed them both back in and that they have not reappeared in the last few days. Can anyone tell me that these inguinal hernias can repair themselves without surgery and not cause any further harm to the puppy as it grows. I already love this puppy and am going to get her. I just want to prepare myself for what the furture will hold with her.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I know of several happy, health pups who had very small umbilical hernias. They grew up into healthy adults and never needed surgery.


----------



## afairygirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes I know. I have a Chihuahua that had an umbilical hernia. However she had the surgery. I am more concerned with the Inguinal hernia and that the breeder seems confident that they can go away on there own. From what I have researched online and discussing with my Vet, I don't believe this one will go away.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I would not worry about an umbilical hernia 
they sometimes do heal on their own
if it doesn't and it is large it can be repaired during spay or if it is small never needs to be repaired at all 

the inguinal hernia concerns me more and that will absolutely need to be repaired.... I woiuld probably take the pup and ask the breeder to discount the cost of the surgery to repair the hernia 
s


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am with Shalva on this one. 

Max has had a umbilical hernia since we have had him. While the vet does keep a check on him/it, the hernia is not big and does not cause any problems so we just leave it alone. 

Now the inguinal hernia is a problem. I have never heard of one healing on it's own. (I could be wrong because I am NOT a vet but I have just never personally heard of it) 

Your best bet is going to be getting the breeder to discount or give a credit for the amount of the surgery.

GOOD LUCK!! : )


----------



## Dori (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a little girl puppy that had an inguinal hernia, when I took her to the vet at about 4 weeks of age, he showed me how to gently push them back inside, he said to do that twice a day until she's about 4 months and she may outgrow it, but if not, than she'd need surgery, he said that the surgery would be cheaper if I had them fix the hernia the same time she got spayed. He didn't tell me how much it would cost, I ended up giving her to some people who could afford the surgery. I haven't heard anything from them since, so I don't know if she ever outgrew it or not.
Now I have a little boy puppy who will be 6 weeks on 11-7-09 who has the inguinal hernia and it's a lot bigger than the little girls were so I'm sure he'll probably need surgery to repair it.
It doesn't seem to bother him at all, he's still really playful and eats well. But I'll be selling him for $50.00 and just telling the buyer's about it before they take him.

Dori


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

If the hernia is small enough, most dogs can just get away with it. My Pom boy, Little, has a small hernia and it has never caused him any trouble. In fact, when I have him neutered soon I doubt I'll even have it fixed. My aunt as well has a small shih tzu mix that has a very large hernia that definitely will have to be repaired. It just depends on the size of the hernia, but as far as I know it's a very minor thing.


----------

